# Will the Echostar/Direct TV merger be approved ? 1=yes, 2=no



## Guest (Feb 9, 2002)

Just curious what everyones thought was.  
A simple 1 or 2 will do. Comment if you like.
I posted here so the registered and non registered could vote.

1


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2002)

2 (I hope)

Notice that it is the E* subs that want the merger and the D* subs that don't....


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2002)

2


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2002)

1

No doubt about it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2002)

2 - I don't think it will make it past the regulators.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2002)

1

absolutely... those 'large' entities opposed to it (NAB, NRTC, et al) have a vested interest in not seeing it go ahead and have already cheesed off the Justice Dept...

those that say 'it will mean higher prices for rural people' are just plain demented... NRTC already charges more for service.. never mind what they try to stick people for receivers...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2002)

2 - No way. Too many people are starting to fight against it, and Charlie is getting the image of the Big Bad Wolf already.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2002)

If you asked me 2 weeks ago I would say definatly, yes, but now I have to say no because what what Scott said about so many groups opposing it. So 2.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2002)

1


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2002)

Huh...the lone dissenting DBSTalk admin...

1

I honestly believe Charlie when he says that the only short term solution to the picture quality issues is the merge.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

2
Although I want it to happen for the resultant better picture quality, the certain delivery of my locals, additional HDTV, and better competition against cable. I give it a 40/60 odds at the moment. This is down from 50/50 for a long time and from a previous 75/25 odds. Going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2002)

2...it's a blatant monopoly without a doubt. Less competition is bad for us.

In reality it's about money though. Whoever's lobbiest's has the deepest pockets wins.


----------

